# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Godišnje izvješće o radu Udruge 2005/06

## Mukica

Godišnje izvješće o radu Udruge 2005/06 možete pročitati na našem portalu.


Zelite li ga procitati??


*O da, naravno da zelim procitati godisnje izvjece Udruge RODA*

----------


## TinnaZ

ajmeee, naravno želim ... ali i samo za pročitati treba vreeemena, a tko je to sve odradio   :Naklon:

----------


## ronin

Evo baš sam pročitala cijelo izvješće i moram reći da izgleda impresivno.
Najviše sam se razveselila činjenici da se rodina mreža dobrih djela počela širiti diljem naše zemlje.
Sve više ljudi znaju za vaš trud.Danas sam razgovarala sa kolegicama u školi o tome(i to ne samo s onim mladim)i sve su čule za vas i pozitivno gledaju na ono što radite.
U mom gradu(Jaska)nikakve aktivnosti nije još bilo i nema još nijedne Rode(osim jedne na dimnjaku ali ta se ne računa  :Grin:  )
Nadam se da ću ja biti prva....

----------


## pujica

*ronin* ajde i ti u podupiruće barem   :Grin:

----------


## TinnaZ

Ronin, ako trebaš pomoć oko popunjavanja obrazaca za učlanjenje - tu sam.
Za članarinu šefice nisu tako stroge, nemoj se time opterećivati.

----------

